# SOUR GOAT MILK



## TigerLilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I thought I was doing a great job of freezing my goat milk...long story short we had a problem with the freezer. Took care of the freezer problem & thought it was taken care of quick enough that nothing was ruined. Thawed out some goat milk & it does not appear to have weathered the storm. Other than feed it to the chickens, is there anything that can be done with it? Can I make anything with it?


----------



## freemotion (Oct 2, 2011)

That depends....is it a "good" sour?  If it smells sour but good (think yogurt, sour cream, vinegar....all examples of "good" sour, your milk will be unique but you'll instinctively know it is ok to use) you can use it in baking recipes that use baking powder.  Baking powder works best with something acidic....think buttermilk.  Any buttermilk recipe like pancakes or biscuits, for example, would work fine with sour milk.

If it smells "bad" sour, toss it!


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks--yeah, it's a good sour. I was thinking along the lines of buttermilk, so that's good to know. I haven't made buttermilk biscuits in a while.
Hmmm...maybe I'll make enough to freeze some for later...


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 12, 2011)

I've seen recipies for "soda cheese" made with naturally soured milk... haven't tried it yet, but if you're interested in giving it a shot, I'm sure you'll find recipies online.


----------



## wannacow (Oct 12, 2011)

I've soured milk on purpose (let it sit in the fridge for a few weeks) and made cottage cheese.  Very easy.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 12, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I've soured milk on purpose (let it sit in the fridge for a few weeks) and made cottage cheese.  Very easy.


How do you make it? 

I just gave some milk to the chickens this morning that had been sitting in the fridge a little too long. Would be good to know how to make cottage cheese with it as I like it.


----------



## wannacow (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have a specific recipe, as I'm not that organized...  yet.    The first time I made it, I used the recipe from Countryside mag.  Do you think I could find that recipe again?  Nope.  The next time, I just googled it.  There are several recipes.  Some use rennet and other curdling things.  I look until I find one that just uses vinegar or lemon juice.  They are very simple to make and you just need to drain the curds with cheese cloth.  I tie a knot in the cloth and put a wooden spoon thru it and hang on the edge of the bowl.  Works great.  I don't do anything specifically with the whey, although you can drink/cook with it.  I just give it to the dogs or chickens.  They love it.
I have found that if your milk is sour naturally, not with vinegar or lemon juice, there is kind of a sour taste to the  cottage cheese.  I didn't like that too much.  Not bad, just not wonderful.  My co-worker said her grandmother used to mix onion into her homemade cottage cheese.  I tried that.  YUMMY!  It got better every day.  So, that is the way we eat it now.  It is very good.  It's not wet like you'd expect (store bought) but you can add cream to it if you'd like.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, that sound super easy, just my sort of recipe. 

Mixed with onion sounds yummy! I'll have to try that too.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 16, 2011)

didnt think about cottage cheese. sounds like a great idea! i'll have to start looking for recipes & check it out. thanks!


----------

